# Car won't go past 40mph???



## gryzing (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried searching for this problem but it's sort of difficult to explain so I couldn't find anything, hopefully someone can help me so I won't have to fork over a grand to some mechanic. Okay so I drove my car and it was running perfectly. I noticed that on the way back the heater core blew because my passenger side was drenched, so as I was driving smoke was coming out of the heater vents and I heard a squirting type noise coming from the vehicle. I was like, ehhh what the heck? Stopped and checked it out, couldn't figure out what was going on. Tried to turn the car on and it would start then die and would idle for about 10 seconds then die. Got it towed home and bypassed the heater core with a new pipe... finally got it to idle without dying and even got it drivable. The funny thing is now the check engine light turned on and I have to feather the gas so that it won't cut out on me. I babied it up a hill and even tried the freeway but it won't get past 40mph without starting to chug. I feel like when i'm pressing down on the gas it doesn't keep up with the throttle, especially when I press the acceleration really quickly it just slowly chugs. It's not overheating or anything like that, pretty weird problem... does anybody have any clues???


----------



## gryzing (Nov 18, 2006)

No help???


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think the heater core has anything to do with it. Maybe check the Oxygen sensor if the mileage is high. Try disconnecting the harness(s) under the center exhaust and see if the car runs any better - good luck!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

since your heater core blew, it leaked anti-freeze onto the computer and since it actually was noticeable on the floor figure you need a computer


----------



## gryzing (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmm, that would probably explain it, i'll try the cheaper route first (the o2 sensor) then i'll see if it looks like my computer is fried. I'll keep you guys posted. I appreciate the help.


----------



## amorgan (Dec 13, 2016)

What ended up being the fix for this?


----------

